# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Сервер приложений / Терминальный сервер

## xxSANxx

Всем привет!
Уважаемые администраторы, работающие с терминальными серверами и серверами приложений.
Недавно появилась необходимость в запуске приложения с терминального сервера (Windows 2003)! Конечно, запустить удалось, т.е. при логине определенного пользователя (терминальная сессия) запускается нужная мне софтина, которую я прописал в "среде" (свойствах учетной записи), но... В той софтине юзеру очень любят нажимать конопку конвертации файла в ВОРД, а так же сохранять какие-либо документы на диск, а получается что прога пытается найти ворд на сервере и так же предлагает сохранить файлы на сервере, что недопустимо! Т.е. получается банальная RDP, а это мне не подходит...
Вопрос... как сделать так, чтобы софтина запускалась с сервера, но рабочая среда оставалась полностью на клиентской машине? Т.е. ворд, сохранить как и т.д. никоим образом не касались сервера?
Нужно использовать специальные серверы приложений? Подскажите... если так... и какой из них проще, что посоветуете?

----------


## lastman

Для начала нужно вам понять что такое сервер приложений...
Ваше желание противоречит самой сущности сервера терминалов.
Но выход есть с помощью политик безопасности ограничить пользователей в роскоши на сервере, используйте сетевые диски (лучше подключать с помощью скриптов). Или на локальных машинах использовать перемещаемый профиль.

----------


## [RnD]KoSMoS

я настраивал терминальную работу 1с при помощи груповых политик. Создавал "Organizational Unit" и создавал ГП допустим 1с. В свойствах ГП => Конфигурации пользователя => административные шаблоны => компоненты windows => проводник => скрыть винты из "мой компьютер" таким образом обрезал пользователям доступ к винтам, а точнее они их просто не видят... при подключении к серверу через "mstsc.exe" в параметрах на вкладке "Локальных ресурсах" ставил галочку "Локальные Диски" и юзвери видят свои винты.

----------

